#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  راهنمایی خرید هویه جهت تعمیرات مادربرد

## WeFixIT

سلام . ببخشین من هویه ۴۰ وات گات دارم (خیلی دوسش دارم :راهنمایی خرید هویه جهت تعمیرات مادربرد: ) منتها در برداشتن قلع از قطعاتی مثل سلف و ماسفت مدت زمان زیادی از وقتم رو باید بزارم تا قلع اب بشه. میخواستم دوستان اگه بتونین جهت خرید یک هویه با کیفیت که بدرد این کار بخوره و به برد هم صدمه نزنه بهم معرفی کنین.  خیلی ممنونم.

----------

*ghmb*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Parsa2309

> سلام . ببخشین من هویه ۴۰ وات گات دارم (خیلی دوسش دارم) منتها در برداشتن قلع از قطعاتی مثل سلف و ماسفت مدت زمان زیادی از وقتم رو باید بزارم تا قلع اب بشه. میخواستم دوستان اگه بتونین جهت خرید یک هویه با کیفیت که بدرد این کار بخوره و به برد هم صدمه نزنه بهم معرفی کنین.  خیلی ممنونم.


با احترام
شما یه هویه smd ،هشتاد وات تهیه کنید و با یک دیمر مناسب سری کنید و با تنظیم مناسب میتونید برای هر کاری ازش استفاده کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------

*A t*,*balot*,*ghmb*,*nekooee*,*WeFixIT*

----------


## WeFixIT

> با احترام
> شما یه هویه smd ،هشتاد وات تهیه کنید و با یک دیمر مناسب سری کنید و با تنظیم مناسب میتونید برای هر کاری ازش استفاده کنید.
> موفق باشید.


خیلی ممنون ، مدل خاصی اگه مدنظرتون هست ممنون میشم معرفی کنین.

----------


## Parsa2309

خواهش میکنم ، خودم از مارک soldering iron استفاده میکنم و کارکردش عالیه .الان تو بازار چه مارکی بورس هستش ، بی اطلاعم .

----------

*balot*,*ghmb*,*WeFixIT*

----------


## محمد سخی پور

با درود فراوان
من نزدیک به 10 سال هست دارم هویه GOOT مدل TQ95 استفاده میکنم و خیلی هم راضی هستم ، بنظمن یک تحقیق در مورد این مدل انجام بدبد.

----------

*ghmb*

----------


## Reza006

> سلام . ببخشین من هویه ۴۰ وات گات دارم (خیلی دوسش دارم) منتها در برداشتن قلع از قطعاتی مثل سلف و ماسفت مدت زمان زیادی از وقتم رو باید بزارم تا قلع اب بشه. میخواستم دوستان اگه بتونین جهت خرید یک هویه با کیفیت که بدرد این کار بخوره و به برد هم صدمه نزنه بهم معرفی کنین.  خیلی ممنونم.


دوست عزیز اگه نوک هویه تون رو با احیا کننده یا سنگ نشادر پاک کنین مشکل حل میشه اما اگه در دسترس ندارین .از سمباده ریز استفاده کنید ولی اینکار بمرور زمان باعث خرابی نوک هویه میشه. اگه سوالی داشتین در خدمتم .

----------

*ghmb*,*WeFixIT*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------


## reza_m72

سلام دوستان من قدیما با هویه قلمی 60 وات کار میکردم خیلی خوب کار میکرد یک سره شبانه روز روشن بود فقط نوک ان خراب میشد و تعویز میکردم .
الان هویه قلمی را میگیری تا زمانی که نوک ان خراب نشده خوبه تا نوک ان را عوض میکنی با زور مدارو داغ میکنه اونم هویه 60 واتی که باید خوب اب بکنه.
نک هویه هرچی میگیرم خوب جواب نمیده کسی تجربه ای داره بگه یا از کجا چی بگیرم.
حتی هیت گان دو کاره با تنظیم حرارت هویه گرفتم برای مدارهای بزرگ مناسب نیستن لحیمو اب میکنه ولی مدارو خیلی طول میکشه داغ کنه اونم کم.
کسی نظری داره ممنون میشم بگه. تشکر

----------

*ghmb*,*javamobira*,*WeFixIT*

----------


## WeFixIT

> سلام دوستان من قدیما با هویه قلمی 60 وات کار میکردم خیلی خوب کار میکرد یک سره شبانه روز روشن بود فقط نوک ان خراب میشد و تعویز میکردم .
> الان هویه قلمی را میگیری تا زمانی که نوک ان خراب نشده خوبه تا نوک ان را عوض میکنی با زور مدارو داغ میکنه اونم هویه 60 واتی که باید خوب اب بکنه.
> نک هویه هرچی میگیرم خوب جواب نمیده کسی تجربه ای داره بگه یا از کجا چی بگیرم.
> حتی هیت گان دو کاره با تنظیم حرارت هویه گرفتم برای مدارهای بزرگ مناسب نیستن لحیمو اب میکنه ولی مدارو خیلی طول میکشه داغ کنه اونم کم.
> کسی نظری داره ممنون میشم بگه. تشکر


سلام. 
بنظرم برای بردهای بزرگ که معمولا  چند لایه هستن، باید از پری هیتر استفاده کرد که راحت بشه قلع اشون رو اب کرد.

----------

*ghmb*,*javamobira*

----------


## javamobira

ا عرض سلام 
بنده می خواستم تجربه خودم توی این موضوع بیان کنم چون که بیشتر کار بنده با مین  کامپیوتر است وتعمیرات ان  را نجام  می دهم  برای تعمیرات مین با ید از هویه  های وات بالا استفاده کرد 60 ویا نمونه های سرامیکی متغیر 30به 80 چون نیاز به گرمای زیاد است  ولی چند موضوع را باید در نظر داشته باشید         1- یک قلع کش  خوب چون یک قلع کش خوب خود در این کار بسیار کمک است مخصوصا موقع در اوردن خازن وسلف ها که پایه های ان از زیر می باشد 
2-مهارت زیاد در استفاده از هویه چون که همانطور که  توان هویه بالاست احتمال اسیب زدن ان به برد وقطعه زیاد است پس باید انقدر مهارت داشته باشید که بدونه اسیب زدن به برد عمل لحیم کاری را انجام دهید 
3-تازه سازی قلع قبل از عمل در اوردن یا استفاده از سیم قلع پایه های قطعه مورد نظر را قلع کاری کنید انجام این کار بسیار مهم است چونکه این کار در راحت ذوب شدن پایه های قطعه مورد نظر تاثیر دارد 
4- پری هیت یا گرمایش اولیه که بسیار  بسیار در این کار مهم است چون بدونه این کار در بیشتر مواقع در اوردن قطعه  مورد نظر امکانپذیر نبوده ویا با اسیب جدی برد همراه است به دلیل سطع گرند زیاد پایه (پایه زمین یا منفی قطعات که همه به هم وصل هستند)هرچه قدر که ان پایه را داغ نکنید ولی به دلیل وصل بودن منفی هابه هم با عث سردی قلع یا ذوب نشدن پایه منفی میگردد که با عمل پری هیت به دلیل کرم شدن یک دست کل فیبر تا دمای 130 درجه این مشکل حل می گردد 
نکته مهم یک نواختی پری هیت است که در صورت یک نواخت نبودن حرارت باعث تاب افتادن برد میشود
دومین نکته به دلیل استفاده از هویه وات بالا اگر ازهویه متغیر استفاده می کنید سعی کنید فقط موقع استفاده وکار حرارت را در حد اکثر قرار دهید ودر موقع اماده به کار ان را در حدعقل دما بگذارید واگر نوع متغیر نیست برای ان دیمر یا توسط دیود کلید حالت متغیر قرار دهید  این کار به خاطر اسیب نرسیدن به نوک هویه است

----------

*aminreno*,*ghmb*,*Musa_ayden*,*ramintkh*,*Shayan371*,*WeFixIT*

----------


## ahmad504

سلام دوستان یه سوال مهم دارم.واقعاقسمت تعمیرات تخصصی وجود داره؟واقعامدیرسایت وجود داره.؟ من چنددفعه پیام دادم براش که ثبت نام کردمه سی هزارتومن هم واریزکردمه.ولی جواب نداده.ایامدیریت سایت هست ؟ایابخش تعمیرات تخصصی وجودداره؟

----------


## ahmad504

ببخشیدکه اینجادارم میگم.برام سوال شده

----------

*javamobira*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Mersad1116

> ببخشیدکه اینجادارم میگم.برام سوال شده


سلام اگر هویه خالی منظورتون هست من برای اکثر بردهای الکترونیکی از ایران هویه استفاده میکنم ۱۰۰ هزار تومنه 
اگر منظورتون هیتر هست ، از هیتر گرداک استفاده میکنم و راضی هستم حدود ۱۶۰۰ تا ۲ میلیون باید باشه قیمت دقیق ندارم
ولی اگر بتونید هیتر ir  یاکسون تهیه کنید برای ریبال و ریسولد کردن چیپ ها هم میتونید استفاده کنید. قیمت حدود ۶ به بالا هست

----------

*balot*,*ghmb*,*javamobira*

----------

